# Best Miter Saw Blade?



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I have a Ridgid non-sliding miter saw, and I'm looking for blade recommendations. I'm not building decks with it…I use it almost exclusively for finer work, so speed is not a factor. I'm looking for the blade that will give me the smoothest crosscuts possible. I read somewhere that a blade with a negative hook angle is best, and of course I know that more teeth is better for a fine cut, but I'm turning to my experts… you guys and gals out there reading this.. for your thoughts.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Charlie I have been using the Freud Diablo blade with great success. I have several designs (Rip, Finishing, and Combination) I use in my table saw and I'm sure they would be great for my miter saw as well the 80 tooth blade I have cross cuts as smooth and fine as silk.
http://www.homedepot.com/Diablo/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xg1Zge/h_d2/Navigation?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## rickf16 (Aug 5, 2008)

Same here. I have the Freud Diablo, mine is the 96 tooth though. Got it at BORG about three years ago. Cuts smooth as a baby's - you-know-what. Paid 65.00 and change. Works great for me.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

A blade expert is lumberjock buddy knotscott
Check out his reviews.
After reading his reviews I went with the woodworker 2.
It is sweet…..


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I was kind of hoping Scott will weigh in on this… he is the man when it comes to saw blades. I use a Woodworker II on my table saw, but I'm not sure it's the best blade for fine crosscuts on a miter saw.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Same here Charlie, have the Diablo1080x, found it at HD for $49.97. Nice clean cuts.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Charlie…10" or 12"? A good blade with a high tooth count and a Hi-ATB blade will be about the best you can get for low tearout and clean cuts. You won't need a negative hook for a CMS, but a low positive to negative hook is suggested for a slider. I wouldn't go much over 10° hook for a CMS.


----------



## jspelbring (Oct 3, 2006)

I really like my Forest Chopmaster 80T - smooth as butter. (I use the 12" on a Ridgid CMS)


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

I have a 60 T Freud that I used to replace my miter stock blade (12 inch). I get very smooth cuts from it.

David


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I have a Freud Diablo 10 In./80 Tooth Ultra Finishing Saw Blade. Bought it on sale last year for $35 at a local machine shop.


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

Freud Diablo 80 tooth…


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Charlie, like Jon I use the 80T chopmaster in my slider and it produces smooth cross cuts in both hardwoods and pine.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks guys. I knew I'd get some solid (if not unanimous) advice.

BTW, I should have specified 10".


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

I recently upgraded to a Hitachi 12" CMS and added a DeWalt 80T fine crosscut blade because they were no longer selling the Freuds. I can tell no difference between it and the Freud I had on the 10". Both leave a smooth as glass finish and the 12" was about the same price as the 10".

The best I have ever used are the "General Saw" blades (general purpose) that we use at work. They are a special order blade we use on the TS and SCMS and work flawless on anything from melamine, plywood to african blackwood. They have many specialty blades as well and their plastic cutting blades are second to none IMO. They are priced about the same as the Woodworkers.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

10" it is…

Bargains:
Best bang for the buck at the moment is the Freud Avanti TK806 Rockler for $30…you might even find a free shipping code.

Other possible bargains are the CMT P10080 from Lowes for $55…both are thin kerf blades. If you prefer full kerf, the Oshlun line is surprisingly well made for the price…Holbren offers good pricing and low shipping.

Premium choices:
Infinity 010-080 is an 80T 40° Hi-ATB grind made to worldclass standards….happens to be on sale for $65. (full kerf)

Ridge Carbide RS1000 10-80T ($115…"SMC10" code gets 10% off)

Forrest DH10807125 Duraline 80T 40° Hi-ATB - $147 shipped (available in a TK…DH108007100 for ~ $143)

Freud LU80R010 (LU79 thin kerf) - 80T Hi-ATB grind. $90 shipped

Freud LU85R010 - 80T ATB with dual side grind….slightly more tearout than the Hi-ATB grinds, but the special side grind gives a highly polished edge….since no edge is finish ready off the saw, I typically prefer to go with lower tearout of the Hi-ATB grinds. $85 shipped

Full or thin kerf is really up to you. TK offers less strain on the motor, but is more prone to flexing….since crosscutting is easier on the saw than ripping, there's really less incentive to use a TK for a CMS IMO.

HTH!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Scott, do you what the major difference is between the LU80R010 and thie 80-tooth Diablo?

Amazon prices are $85 vs. $50.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

I use the CMT General on my 10" sliding compound miter saw.

It has only 40 teeth so it cuts faster than an 80 tooth, it costs half as much to sharpen, and it cuts as clean as a laser.

I never would have guessed a 40 tooth could produce such clean and accurate cuts.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Yep…the LU80 is from the Industrial series and has a Hi-ATB grind vs a standard ATB grind (steeper bevel for lower tearout), full kerf vs TK, more carbide, and often a more elaborate expansion slot system. The Diablo is a good value blade, very similar to the TK806 for $30….if you want a good value blade, I'd go with the TK806. If you want premium performance, the LU80 (or others mentioned) deliver top shelf performance, obviously at higher cost…the LU79R010 is the thin kerf version of the LU80.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks guys… and Scott in particular… for all the info. Now, to decide how much I'm willing to spend….


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

The Freud Ultimate Cutoff is probably my favorite. That's what I have on my Ridgid. Very clean cuts in everything from hardwoods to melamine.

The blade that came on my Makita saw doesn't cut quite as clean as the Freud, but cuts really fast and is still as sharp as ever.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

The name of the best saw blades in the world begins with the letter "f". I just can't decide if it is freud or forest.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Charlie I order that Freud TK806 Avanti from Rockler, for $29.99 its a great blade for the money, I used my free shipping code on it.


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

Charlie, I have a Freud 5 degree negative hook that I bought for my 10" Makita SCMS, but the stock blade that comes with it seems to be really darn good so far and its on sale now, and might be worth considering.
http://www.cpomakita.com/accessories/saw_blades/miter_saw_blades/10-_blades/a-93681.html


----------



## GJP60 (Jan 12, 2010)

Forrest Chopmaster. Remember, even a great blade will produce poor results if it isn't sharp.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Hitachi 72 tooth 10" blade. $29.00 for a very clean cut and they stay sharp for a good while.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Sorry I'm late, but negative blades cut the best on chop saws and also radial arm saws.


----------



## devnull (Feb 11, 2010)

Forrest Chopmaster, I don't think I'll ever need to buy another brand


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Just as an update, I ended up choosing the Freud Diablo D1080X from Amazon for $49. It cuts like a dream…. everything I hoped it would be!


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Charlie you done good!!!!!!! It's a great blade.


----------



## SonOfThomas (May 30, 2017)

Hi everyone!

I own a Bosch GCM8SJL and I'm about to upgrade the blade. I have some confusion…216 mm equals almost exactly 8.5 inch. Should I buy a 8' or 9' blade…I'm looking to get a Freud LU80R010 if it's available for 216 mm…being a metric guy…well…if there isn't a LU80R…for 216 mm, what would be the closest one, thanx in advance! BTW, 30 mm arbor.

https://www.amazon.com/Freud-LU85R010-10-Inch-Ultimate-PermaShield/dp/B0000223KU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1268417009&sr=1-1&tag=vs-home-convert-amazon-20

http://www.axminster.co.uk/bosch-gcm-8-sjl-216mm-slide-mitre-saw-ax923086


----------



## ThistleDown (Jun 8, 2016)

Good choice, that is what I have. Add a 0 clearance back and throat plate and you will have no tear out. The bottom and back give the worst fuzz and this will cure it.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

@Thomas, based on my recent experiences, I would suggest something other than a Freud. They are not what they once were.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

> @Thomas, based on my recent experiences, I would suggest something other than a Freud. They are not what they once were.
> 
> - Rick M


Never were in the beginning either. Just an average blade….


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Never were in the beginning either. Just an average blade….
> - JackDuren


Well I haven't tried enough brands to comment on what is "average", never needed to because the cut quality from Freud was fantastic. But I can tell you definitively that at least some of the blades they are selling now do not cut as well as blades they sold years ago. Whether they are average is irrelevant.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

> Never were in the beginning either. Just an average blade….
> - JackDuren
> 
> Well I haven t tried enough brands to comment on what is "average", never needed to because the cut quality from Freud was fantastic. But I can tell you definitively that at least some of the blades they are selling now do not cut as well as blades they sold years ago. Whether they are average is irrelevant.
> ...


Almost all name brand blades cut fine, it's how long they last between being sharpened.

I proved this point between Amana and Freud on woodnet years ago….

I've had good luck with Dewalt brand blades. But after they get dull and sharpened not so lucky..


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Almost all name brand blades cut fine,
> I
> - JackDuren


I didn't say fine. Do you have any useful advice that is on topic?


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

I use all Amana in my shop and Tenryu at work. All blades are sharpened by CNC. Use the correct blade for what you intend to do…

I find Freud gives me about half the life as Amana.

So if you add up the amount of times you sharpen it's easy to see the best value..


----------

